# Inhand showing.. Melody and me



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Me and Kincardine Melody 2nd in best condition inhand and 3rd in M & M inhand...... Aby and Brackenbank Eva 2nd Inhand Veteran, 2nd in M & M, 1st Inhand best condition....... Inhand Champion...... Ridden Veteran 2nd and Ridden M & M 4th...... fabulous results esp as Aby has never shown or competed before..... Great day at Blankney Show we both got into the inhand Champion ship and Aby got into the Ridden Championship too ..... Super proud of my ponies today and esp of Aby who has only been sharing 8 weeks


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

My stunning Fell Pony Brackenbank Eva and her rider and handler Aby at the same show pics of both of them so proud ... esp as Abys first ever competition


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Aby's winnings today With our 16 year old Fell pony mare Brackenbank Eva


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Is the grey a Fell pony as well? Beautiful animals and well presented, btw.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Chevaux said:


> Is the grey a Fell pony as well? Beautiful animals and well presented, btw.


The grey mare is a Highland pony.. this was only our 2nd show together ... They are both beautiful 

This is our grey Fell pony 9 year old Lunesdale Eagle


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, all those are so awesome, great pictures!!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

What a stunning class of ponies! Looks like stiff competition. Congratulations!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Your ponies are absolutely to die for! Congratulations on a successful show!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Grabby hands!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Well done, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Beautiful animals! I would love to have a Fell pony one day for driving!


----------



## Luvs Horses (Jan 9, 2014)

I wish we had Highland ponies over here. They are just beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Omg they are beautiful!!


----------

